# Deer and goose lottery drawings



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The names are posted on Ohiodnr.com as to who was picked for the deer and goose hunts. Also the youths names are on there for the youth hunts. I entered 5 of them and didn't get picked for any of them.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

applied for plumbrook and ravenna..not this year


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

First time entered and I got picked for Plum Brook. Anyone know anything about this location?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Jed, thanks for the invite to Plum Brook. I think we got all the info we need brother. Directions to the main gate is all I need.   Once we get inside and set up we'll let them do the rest. You need to bust one this year big guy. Come on October


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

No luck for me on them either.
Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

applied for mosquito creek for waterfowl and plumbrook for deer.. well maybe next year


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

ZY you shouldn't be dissapointed with Plumbrooke, my dads buddy went up there last season and killed a beautiful buck, saw the most deer hes ever seen, and best of all, saw more bucks than does!


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hear that Jed? This is yer year for a wall hanger. You got the buck tag so I'll take a couple does if'n ya don't mind. We gotta come out with something for deer camp in December ya know.


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks, John. I am pretty excited for it.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Jed, I mailed in my background check today. How far back do they go??  You know back in the 70's after bootcamp I had a little scuffle with the local police at the Melody Inn. Those were the best of times.   Do you think that's what's holding up my CCW permit?? Charges were dropped and all I had to do was pay for a new pinball machine. I bet that machine is worth a few bucks today. Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Jed, I was talking to my neighbor yesterday and he seems to think that plumbrook is the cats a$$ of controlled hunts. He's been there a few times and was sharing some info with me. Sounds like we should take a few outta there this year. He's seen a few monster bucks in there also. I'm pumped dude, how about you???


----------

